# How to grow opium



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, first I would like to thank you for taking the time to read this thread.

In this tutorial I'm gonna show you how to grow grade A opium. 

Let's get started

Climate: Hot humid climates are the best. Any place that you can grow pot you can grow opium. A drop of 15 to 20 degrees at night is good for the opium. You only need to water the plants if it is drier than 2 weeks or they start to droop. 

Protection from bugs: If you have slugs in your area watch out. The best things for keeping slugs away is copper tape. Simply lay the tape around the plant. For beatles plant 1 poppy and put a beetle bag on it. This will keep them going to that poppy and that poppy alone.

Buy the seeds: They can be any kind of papaver somniferum seeds however I recommend giganteum because you get more out of the pods. The best time to sow these seeds is in late September. They will lay dormat but in spring the will pop up and have a strong root system.

Germinating: Lay seeds in wet soil and in 1 to 2 weeks you should have a sprout.

Preparing the grow site: Opium grows pretty good in just about any soil. Just make sure it drains well and that's about all there is to it. They can not ne grown indoors AT ALL. They must be grown outside and you can not even start the seeds indoors. It will stunt there growth big time.

Sprout: After 1 to 2 weeks after sowing in soil you should have a sprout. Make sure it gets full sun at all times throughout the day. 

1 month after sowing in soil: By now your poppy should have numerous green leaves and be about 1-1 1/2 ft tall. Just keep doing what you've been doing and in 2-3 more months you will have a successful opium yield.

2 months after sowing in soil: It should be about 2 ft tall a lot of leaves and strong stem.

3 months after sowing in soil: Now your crop is almost complete. Around this time the leaves should start to fall off. Do not be alarmed as this is what's supposed to happen. After 2 weeks of all leaves being off the pod should be mature enough and ready for harvest.

Harvest: Your work has finally payed off and your about to enjoy it. You will need an extremely sharp knife for the harvest. A razor blade works well. What you need to do is take the knife and cut the pod about a 1/16 th of an inch. Do not cut the pod in a circle but form side to side in the shape of a headband would be the best thing I could compare it to. You should notice a milky liquid oozing out of the pod. Let it ooze on it's own for 3-4 hours and it will dry into a brown or black substance on the pod. Simply scrape this substance off with a spatula or something similar and you have opium.

I hope you enjoyed this guide and enjoy your yield.

Note: What you see on my avatar is what you will scrape off.


----------



## TwinTigerz (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't approve of opium at all man, that will fuck you and your life up, and how will it look if your growing heroin alongside weed, it will reflect badly on the whole pot smoking community.

Fuck heroin man.


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

TwinTigerz said:


> I don't approve of opium at all man, that will fuck you and your life up, and how will it look if your growing heroin alongside weed, it will reflect badly on the whole pot smoking community.
> 
> Fuck heroin man.


Get a brain tumor and then tell me how you feel about it. I would get morphine codiene etc but I don't have that kind of money so I smoke pot and opium. More pot than opium but sometimes pot just doesnt do it. I don't approve of it if you have no medical condition but if you have cancer aids etc opium will defintely help take the pain away.


----------



## TwinTigerz (Sep 19, 2009)

opium grower said:


> Get a brain tumor and then tell me how you feel about it. I would get morphine codiene etc but I don't have that kind of money so I smoke pot and opium. More pot than opium but sometimes pot just doesnt do it. I don't approve of it if you have no medical condition but if you have cancer aids etc opium will defintely help take the pain away.


oh ill agree with that opiates are fantastic for pain, on a political level I actively peruse heroin as a substitute to morphine as we dont have enough for the third world.

But opiates itself are available over the counter mixed with pain killers, Ive had these myself, and they work too good.

my point is most people here are recreational users and growers, and for most growers there's little excuse why they would need opium for pain medication.

and finally you posted in the wrong forum noob.


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

TwinTigerz said:


> oh ill agree with that opiates are fantastic for pain, on a political level I actively peruse heroin as a substitute to morphine as we dont have enough for the third world.
> 
> But opiates itself are available over the counter mixed with pain killers, Ive had these myself, and they work too good.
> 
> ...


Yes,I did. I didn't notice until you said something. Is there anyway it can be moved to the correct forum?


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Sep 19, 2009)

TwinTigerz said:


> and finally you posted in the wrong forum noob.


Give the dude a break, by your post count you're a noob to  this shud probably go in the gardening forum


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Give the dude a break, by your post count you're a noob to  this shud probably go in the gardening forum


Thanks for not being a dick.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Sep 19, 2009)

What kinda crackhead thread have I stumbled onto? I swear a couple weeks in jail and I come back to one of the weirdest fuckin websites. Sorry about your condition tho


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> What kinda crackhead thread have I stumbled onto? I swear a couple weeks in jail and I come back to one of the weirdest fuckin websites. Sorry about your condition tho


First off I'm not a crackhead. I do it because of my condition and I don't have enough to pay for the medicine. You know what's really fucked up tho? They charge people so much and yet you can grow your own for free and not have to worry about anything else they added to it.


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 19, 2009)

TwinTigerz said:


> oh ill agree with that opiates are fantastic for pain, on a political level I actively peruse heroin as a substitute to morphine as we dont have enough for the third world.
> 
> But opiates itself are available over the counter mixed with pain killers, Ive had these myself, and they work too good.
> 
> ...


I would say a chill pill is in order. He has a brain tumor and if heroin does the trick so be it. Why so hostile to the dude.

Random note: I'm a noob with under 500 posts.

My close friend with MS gets morphine pills for daily pain. I've had a morphine drip at the ER once. I've tried 4 of my friends morphine pills. The pills completely blow compared to its intravenous brother. 

My tendons are shot from years of playing basketball. I'm debating flat foot surgery. Tendon transfer from pinky toe to Posterial Tibial Tendon, heal shave so my feet land differently and a fucking achilies lengthoning. While I'm contemplating this procedure I'm on meds. Both feet need to get done and it's pretty much a year off your feet...a wheel chair. 

I've had them all (pills). Some work great for others not for someone else. There are much stronger meds than Vicodin but it works for me. My doctor recently gave me an opiate. I think it was Tramadol. I think Tylenol PM is stronger. My mother in law was here from Brazil, her and my father in law fell. I gave them each one of these pills. One felt no benefit and the other did. This from senior citizens.

I don't know what smoking opium does but I do know from extensive experience with required prescription meds that they suck veruse the real dope.

I still remember that lovely day in the ER. Everything sucked till the drip came in to play.


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I would say a chill pill is in order. He has a brain tumor and if heroin does the trick so be it. Why so hostile to the dude.
> 
> Random note: I'm a noob with under 500 posts.
> 
> ...


I can't smoke it personally it tastes like crap. I either put it in a gel capsules I get from the store. I also mix it with tea. From your post it sounds like your in a lot of pain. You should try it as long as you have no previous drug addictions. It's the same thing but cheaper and organic.


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm cool with what I'm doing for now. It's manageable with Vicodin. Last year I tried Percocet. The difference between name brand and generic was everything. 

I don't have an addictive personality. At times my prescription runs out. I'm lazy, don't go back for an appointment or something. I'll go a week without meds. No problem, just the shits so I take some immodium. Oh, and pain.


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I'm cool with what I'm doing for now. It's manageable with Vicodin. Last year I tried Percocet. The difference between name brand and generic was everything.
> 
> I don't have an addictive personality. At times my prescription runs out. I'm lazy, don't go back for an appointment or something. I'll go a week without meds. No problem, just the shits so I take some immodium. Oh, and pain.


Nice plants in your pic.


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 19, 2009)

Damn. On the harsh comments. Good info.

Those hating have never smoked pure opium. Opium is not heroin. You can buy opium seeds at a garden store, wal-mart, even your grocery store. Even if you never cut them; they are beautiful flowers and I would bet that a cop would have no clue what they are and they are legal as long as you dont score them.. 

I have only smoked Opium once (YEARS AGO) and it was a joint that had opium in it. Fantastic high, great sex, mellow. The stuff I smoked was sweet smelling and had a pleasant taste. I really can't say anything bad about it.


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> Damn. On the harsh comments. Good info.
> 
> Those hating have never smoked pure opium. Opium is not heroin. You can buy opium seeds at a garden store, wal-mart, even your grocery store. Even if you never cut them; they are beautiful flowers and I would bet that a cop would have no clue what they are and they are legal as long as you dont score them..
> 
> I have only smoked Opium once (YEARS AGO) and it was a joint that had opium in it. Fantastic high, great sex, mellow. The stuff I smoked was sweet smelling and had a pleasant taste. I really can't say anything bad about it.


I don't mind it mixed with weed but by itself I think its nasty


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 19, 2009)

opium grower said:


> I don't mind it mixed with weed but by itself I think its nasty


Never smoked it on its own. The stuff we had was really sweet and I thought it tasted and smelled amazing. 

Perhaps a different variety?


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> Never smoked it on its own. The stuff we had was really sweet and I thought it tasted and smelled amazing.
> 
> Perhaps a different variety?


It may be. I think also you can add flavoring if you cook it. I use raw.


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 19, 2009)

opium grower said:


> It may be. I think also you can add flavoring if you cook it. I use raw.


How many pods do you harvest? I heard that it inst worth the effort because each pod yields so little that is isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 19, 2009)

opium grower said:


> Get a brain tumor and then tell me how you feel about it. I would get morphine codiene etc but I don't have that kind of money so I smoke pot and opium. More pot than opium but sometimes pot just doesnt do it. I don't approve of it if you have no medical condition but if you have cancer aids etc opium will defintely help take the pain away.



Man I know how that is, about 8 years ago I had my round of it... I wish I had smoked pot back then.......


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh hey Welcome to RIU man and thanks for the post, + rep in the mail for ya


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> How many pods do you harvest? I heard that it inst worth the effort because each pod yields so little that is isn't worth the effort.


I live in a rural area and have 200 acres so I harvest around 20 acres of a year and throw out a lot of it because i dont know if it goes stale or not


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 19, 2009)

opium grower said:


> I live in a rural area and have 200 acres so I harvest around 20 acres of a year and throw out a lot of it because i dont know if it goes stale or not


LOL. That is a lot of land. 

Thousands of pods?


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> LOL. That is a lot of land.
> 
> Thousands of pods?


yea probally about 200,000 but i dont always do it that big


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 19, 2009)

lol crazy hella opium growin with all that land have u thought about growing hella indicas and making it all into hash and hash oil/ ediibles and shit


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 19, 2009)

wat the fuck is opium i heard of that shit but wat is it
?


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol crazy hella opium growin with all that land have u thought about growing hella indicas and making it all into hash and hash oil/ ediibles and shit


I grow that indoors


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

ReggaeGanja said:


> wat the fuck is opium i heard of that shit but wat is it
> ?


its in they get morphine and strong pain killers from it and some make it in to heroin


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 19, 2009)

opium grower said:


> its in they get morphine and strong pain killers from it and some make it in to heroin


brave little fucker you are
thats alot different than what i face and i can barely deal with that....


----------



## tea tree (Sep 19, 2009)

more power to you. pain is a bitch.


----------



## truevoodoo (Sep 19, 2009)

I would think poppy growing is precedent in the overall view of the world, even over cannabis. things your government doesnt want you to know can be harmful ... the opiate trade is far more lucrative considering all the drug makers bidding for it to manufacture prescription drugs, who is bidding on cannabis ?

america allows the continued production of poppy cultivation in Afghanistan for a reason, i bet you if it was cannabis they would be all about slashing and burning that shit.


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you in the US and growing 20 acres of poppys? wtf?


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

truevoodoo said:


> I would think poppy growing is precedent in the overall view of the world, even over cannabis. things your government doesnt want you to know can be harmful ... the opiate trade is far more lucrative considering all the drug makers bidding for it to manufacture prescription drugs, who is bidding on cannabis ?
> 
> america allows the continued production of poppy cultivation in Afghanistan for a reason, i bet you if it was cannabis they would be all about slashing and burning that shit.


They grow weed there to.


----------



## opium grower (Sep 19, 2009)

Hidden Agenda said:


> Are you in the US and growing 20 acres of poppys? wtf?


It's legal to grow poppys. It's illegal to score them but fuck the goverment! I wouldn't have to grow medicine if they didn't charge so damn much.


----------



## rothbardian (Sep 20, 2009)

opium grower said:


> It's legal to grow poppys. It's illegal to score them but fuck the goverment! I wouldn't have to grow medicine if they didn't charge so damn much.



If it were allowed, the competitive pressure would drive down the price of the pills.


You score 20 acres worth of poppies yourself?

I've grown it but never scored them. I just grew it as an ornamental. I remember Martha Stewart showing some of hers on TV once. They weren't scored. They were still in bloom, and I doubt she was going to harvest the tar off of them.

The seed sellers typically do not use the word "opium" on the package. Look for "Papaver somniferum".


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Sep 20, 2009)

I think im going to try to grow some poppies next year.. 

I've heard you can plant them right now and they will make it through the winter and come up in the spring.


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Sep 20, 2009)

BTW, i have seen poppies grown in hydroponics. 

I don't think it's a good thing to do considering the yields.. just saying that it is possible


----------



## opium grower (Sep 20, 2009)

Hidden Agenda said:


> I think im going to try to grow some poppies next year..
> 
> I've heard you can plant them right now and they will make it through the winter and come up in the spring.


I already said that


----------



## truevoodoo (Sep 20, 2009)

opium grower said:


> They grow weed there to.


my main point was poppy production is in ... especially considering the $$

and cannabis cultivation takes a back seat ...


----------



## opium grower (Sep 20, 2009)

truevoodoo said:


> my main point was poppy production is in ... especially considering the $$
> 
> and cannabis cultivation takes a back seat ...


What are the street prices?


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 20, 2009)

opium grower said:


> What are the street prices?


comparable to hash.... low grade 10$ a gram

opium is a great high, and compared to other more powerful synthetic opiates such as morphine, herion, hydrocodone, and oxycontin, its alot less habit forming... for recreational use anyways. its been years since ive come across any for sale tho. pity, i happen to love the taste myself


----------



## opium grower (Sep 20, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> comparable to hash.... low grade 10$ a gram
> 
> opium is a great high, and compared to other more powerful synthetic opiates such as morphine, herion, hydrocodone, and oxycontin, its alot less habit forming... for recreational use anyways. its been years since ive come across any for sale tho. pity, i happen to love the taste myself


I got some if you want some LOL


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 20, 2009)

opium grower said:


> I got some if you want some LOL


haha have you figured out how to process it? ive never had it raw


----------



## opium grower (Sep 20, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> haha have you figured out how to process it? ive never had it raw


i use it raw i put into 1/4 grams and then put it inside a gel capsule so theres no reason for me to cook it how do you do that anyway


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 20, 2009)

.....................


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 20, 2009)

..............Scored poppy..................... Raw opium..........................Black tar opium.............. 200g Spanish opium ball



*Harvesting and processing*
Raw opium may be sold to a merchant or broker on the black market, but it usually does not travel far from the field before it is refined into *morphine base*, because pungent, jelly-like raw opium is bulkier and harder to smuggle. Crude laboratories in the field are capable of refining opium into morphine base by a simple acid-base extraction. A sticky, brown paste, morphine base is pressed into bricks and sun-dried, and can either be smoked, prepared into other forms or processed into heroin.[7]
Other methods of preparation (besides smoking), include processing into regular opium tincture (_tinctura opii_), laudanum, paregoric (_tinctura opii camphorata_), herbal wine (eg _vinum opii_), opium powder (_pulvis opii_), opium sirup (_sirupus opii_) and opium extract (_extractum opii_)[71]. Vinum opii is made by combining sugar, white wine, cinnamon, and cloves. Opium sirup is made by combining 997.5 part sugar sirup with 2.5 parts opium extract. Opium extract (_extractum opii_) finally can be made by macerating raw opium with water. To make opium extract, 20 parts water are combined with 1 part raw opium which has been boiled for 5 minutes (the latter to ease mixing). 

The leading legal production method is the* Gregory process*, whereby the entire poppy, excluding roots and leaves, is mashed and stewed in dilute acid solutions. The alkaloids are then recovered via acid-base extraction and purified. This process was developed in the UK during World War II, when wartime shortages of many essential drugs encouraged innovation in pharmaceutical processing.

*Acid-base extraction* 
is a procedure using sequential liquid-liquid extractions to purify acids and bases from mixtures based on their chemical properties. Acid-base extraction is routinely performed during the work-up after chemical syntheses and for the isolation of compounds and natural products like alkaloids from crude extracts. The product is largely free of neutral and acidic or basic impurities. It is not possible to separate chemically similar acids or bases using this simple method.
*Technique*
Usually, the mixture is dissolved in a suitable solvent such as dichloromethane or diethyl ether (ether), and poured into a separating funnel. An aqueous solution of the acid or base is added, and the pH of the aqueous phase is adjusted to bring the compound of interest into its required form. After shaking and allowing for phase separation, the phase containing the compound of interest is collected. The procedure is then repeated with this phase at the opposite pH range. The order of the step is not important and the process can be repeated to increase the separation. However, it is often convenient to have the compound dissolved the organic phase after the last step, so that evaporation of the solvent yields the product.









*Alternatives to acid-base extraction including:*

filtering the mixture through a plug of silica gel or alumina &#8212; charged salts tend to remain strongly adsorbed to the silica gel or alumina
ion exchange chromatography can separate acids, bases, or mixtures of strong and weak acids and bases by their varying affinities to the column medium at different pH.
 
[youtube]cR2fLGR4bBI[/youtube][youtube]Mmk22QuE8P4[/youtube]


----------



## grow space (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey man...Really interesting reading...Havent really though about growing poppies....More like some Afghani subject...But when i scrape them, do i collect the stuff and just smoke it?Whats the high like, and how much i have to smoke it..?
Im asking this, cas i like the natural highs, and i som poppies grow around and ner my house...



Anyway, great thread man, thanks....


----------



## Platipy (Sep 20, 2009)

not sure why people were hatin so much at first. there is a thread on psychedelics here and people talk about lsd, e, dmt, and other shit. personally i stick to weed and shrooms but if its floats your boat or eases your pain i say fuck em


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 20, 2009)

Platipy said:


> not sure why people were hatin so much at first. there is a thread on psychedelics here and people talk about lsd, e, dmt, and other shit. personally i stick to weed and shrooms but if its floats your boat or eases your pain i say fuck em


yeah that how i feel - as long as your not in my pockets begging me for loose change that shit is cool with me - surport your own habit


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 20, 2009)

grow space said:


> Hey man...Really interesting reading...Havent really though about growing poppies....More like some Afghani subject...But when i scrape them, do i collect the stuff and just smoke it?Whats the high like, and how much i have to smoke it..?
> Im asking this, cas i like the natural highs, and i som poppies grow around and ner my house...
> 
> 
> ...


 that second video is very interesting- it tell how they scratch the surface and let that latext like substance drip out and allow it to harden , and then come back to remove it, by scraping it off - sounds like a long and tuff harvest, us weed grower thought our harvest was a pain in the ass


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 20, 2009)

from the pics what i had was of the spanish opium variety.. i remember the rich red color that really brightened up as it would melt in the bowl. tastes really good too.


----------



## opium grower (Sep 20, 2009)

grow space said:


> Hey man...Really interesting reading...Havent really though about growing poppies....More like some Afghani subject...But when i scrape them, do i collect the stuff and just smoke it?Whats the high like, and how much i have to smoke it..?
> Im asking this, cas i like the natural highs, and i som poppies grow around and ner my house...
> 
> 
> ...


Yea you let it dry and scrape it. You can smoke it if you want. I put mine directly into gel capsules in 1/4 grams. The high is just relaxing. It takes any pain away I have and it makes me feel good. Do not drive or do anything while high on it though. Sometimes it makes you really tired.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool thread, man. forgot about opium, hadnt seen it around in years. I dont see how somebody could be into herb and hate on opium; i think that dude was a little confused. Opium is not heroin. there is no heroin in opium. It can be addictive, but if you need it for pain, and you would be using a pharmaceutical that you cant afford, than opium is a great choice. No pot user should ever judge you for this. 

and to the dude who said it had a reddish color in his bowl, it was probably fake. no real opium is red, fake stuff is often red. real stuff is dark brown. and its delicious mixed with hash and mixed in with a bowl.


----------



## grow space (Sep 21, 2009)

opium grower said:


> Yea you let it dry and scrape it. You can smoke it if you want. I put mine directly into gel capsules in 1/4 grams. The high is just relaxing. It takes any pain away I have and it makes me feel good. Do not drive or do anything while high on it though. Sometimes it makes you really tired.


Thanks man...I just go out and scrape some of those...After 3 hours I go and see what is "produced", and then smoke it...


----------



## opium grower (Sep 21, 2009)

grow space said:


> Thanks man...I just go out and scrape some of those...After 3 hours I go and see what is "produced", and then smoke it...


No problem. You already had some growing?


----------



## grow space (Sep 21, 2009)

opium grower said:


> No problem. You already had some growing?


Not planted by me, natural ones...some are in my garden and some are across my house, on a field...

So how much should i scrape to get some one time smoke??


----------



## opium grower (Sep 21, 2009)

grow space said:


> Not planted by me, natural ones...some are in my garden and some are across my house, on a field...
> 
> So how much should i scrape to get some one time smoke??


Make sure all the leaves have been off for 2 weeks before you cut them. Cut a couple of them but smoke 1/4 to 1 gram. I would start at 1/4 gram and move up from there a 1/4 gram will probally do it though.


----------



## grow space (Sep 21, 2009)

opium grower said:


> Make sure all the leaves have been off for 2 weeks before you cut them. Cut a couple of them but smoke 1/4 to 1 gram. I would start at 1/4 gram and move up from there a 1/4 gram will probally do it though.


OK, many, many thanks friend..I have never thought that U can easily smoke the raw stuff....


But one more question mann, why should the leaves have to be off...Can i go even if the poppies leaves are intact??


Peace bro....


(Hehehe..going to drink some amanita muscaria tea today too....Too hot right now....)


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 21, 2009)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Cool thread, man. forgot about opium, hadnt seen it around in years. I dont see how somebody could be into herb and hate on opium; i think that dude was a little confused. Opium is not heroin. there is no heroin in opium. It can be addictive, but if you need it for pain, and you would be using a pharmaceutical that you cant afford, than opium is a great choice. No pot user should ever judge you for this.
> 
> and to the dude who said it had a reddish color in his bowl, it was probably fake. no real opium is red, fake stuff is often red. real stuff is dark brown. and its delicious mixed with hash and mixed in with a bowl.


it wasnt fake. it was dark brown, it just turned red as it melted if you burned it real slow...


----------



## opium grower (Sep 21, 2009)

grow space said:


> OK, many, many thanks friend..I have never thought that U can easily smoke the raw stuff....
> 
> 
> But one more question mann, why should the leaves have to be off...Can i go even if the poppies leaves are intact??
> ...


The leaves have to fall off naturally. It's part of the flowering process. After the leaves fall off you will see the pod. In 2 weeks the pod will be ready. During the 2 weeks it's ripening. If it isn't ripe it's useless.


----------



## grow space (Sep 21, 2009)

opium grower said:


> The leaves have to fall off naturally. It's part of the flowering process. After the leaves fall off you will see the pod. In 2 weeks the pod will be ready. During the 2 weeks it's ripening. If it isn't ripe it's useless.


Aahh-you mean the flowers covering the pod-of course...I was a little confuse


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 21, 2009)

[youtube]cR2fLGR4bBI[/youtube]


----------



## opium grower (Sep 21, 2009)

grow space said:


> Aahh-you mean the flowers covering the pod-of course...I was a little confuse


I was confused to LOL


----------



## Mulltie (Sep 21, 2009)

how many grams do u yeild per poppy?
like black tar opium*


----------



## opium grower (Sep 21, 2009)

Mulltie said:


> how many grams do u yeild per poppy?
> like black tar opium*


Not much about a 50-60 milligrams but you dont need much of it.


----------



## Mulltie (Sep 21, 2009)

i suppose ha, i wud like to grow poppies how many times can u score a poppy?
and wud u chop it wen ur done or will it just keep healing etc..?


----------



## tony grow (Sep 21, 2009)

nice. ive been wondering what kinds to buy..im gonna put some down soon ..thanx


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2009)

opium grower said:


> I got some if you want some LOL



i don't believe you. i think you are a sock puppet. this post just got you banned anyways.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 21, 2009)

i was thinking that too
post some pics


----------



## LemonSkunk2 (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW, Who in their right mind would want to grow opium??? Thats fucking retarded, I feel ashamed that a fellow pot grower would grow opium.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 21, 2009)

i was thinking that too
but it doesn't matter now he just gat
banned, 
kicked out,
don't let the door hit you ......
getout
blown away,
shown the door
popped,
put down,
let go


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 21, 2009)

phased out
deconstructed
locked out
pimp slapped
trashed
too much too soon too late
over watered
under loved
divorced
set ablaze
under watered
the dog ate your homework
shown the window


----------



## capone87 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> What kinda crackhead thread have I stumbled onto? I swear a couple weeks in jail and I come back to one of the weirdest fuckin websites. Sorry about your condition tho


 i wanna swim in your avatar.


----------



## Mulltie (Sep 21, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> i was thinking that too
> but it doesn't matter now he just gat
> banned,
> kicked out,
> ...


wat did he do..?
 ama jus smokin mah opium


----------



## jockbo (Sep 21, 2009)

Opium is NOT heroin. Thats like saying the coca leaves are crack!!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL a DIY to grow poppys... dude poppys grow even easier then weed. I Grew a few just for decoration, figured no one would get mad over half a dozen beutifull white/purple flowers. But thoose things are maintenance free. And the re-seed your flowerbeds and come back 10x next year lol.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Sep 21, 2009)

And btw I dont know why all the hate. Ive tried poppy pod tea a few times when my back is locked up realy bad and it does the trick and makes you euphoric to boot. Although enjoyable I have no fiending desire for it. Opiates are like any other drug... Either you have the will power to control yourself or you dont. Just because its highly addictive doesnt mean that everyone who uses O is an addict.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 22, 2009)

Mulltie said:


> wat did he do..?
> ama jus smokin mah opium





jockbo said:


> Opium is NOT heroin. Thats like saying the coca leaves are crack!!





Mr ADHD said:


> LOL a DIY to grow poppys... dude poppys grow even easier then weed. I Grew a few just for decoration, figured no one would get mad over half a dozen beutifull white/purple flowers. But thoose things are maintenance free. And the re-seed your flowerbeds and come back 10x next year lol.





Mr ADHD said:


> And btw I dont know why all the hate. Ive tried poppy pod tea a few times when my back is locked up realy bad and it does the trick and makes you euphoric to boot. Although enjoyable I have no fiending desire for it. Opiates are like any other drug... Either you have the will power to control yourself or you dont. Just because its highly addictive doesnt mean that everyone who uses O is an addict.


 
you want to know what he did to get banned


to get banned all you have to do is piss off FDD, or some one who's knows himor do some thing he/they dont like or agree with and thats it
i personaly didnt see nothing wrong with the thread, but who the hell am i- nobody- i like all infromation the more you know the more you grow- we are all adults here, and we can think for ourselfes. i dont plan on growing poppie anytime soon, but thought the info was grand, - i too would like to know why he gat banned, so as too not make the same mistake as he did , i love this forum, and i asume it is about freedom of speech, and freedom to grow, i am now scared to post anything, for fear of being banned - there are many threads on here i disagree with - but i would never go as far as banding someone for coming up with a thread that more then 80 % of the poster on it loved (like, or felt indifferant about) - i would ask why this happened but i am scared that i will be banned, for asking, and the sad part about it was this guy said the he also grow pot, and he stress the fact that the only reason why he used opium was because of his cancer. he also stress the fact the he would not surport the use of it for rec. and uesd his pot for rec. and he use the opium unprocessed, raw he wasnt doing bitch or boy- to me rollitup.org is about teaching people how to grow there meds not just grow weed - like the guy said there are many threads on LSD, SHROOMS, PCP, X, etc.... the list goes on atleast opium is natural, it comes for SEED, unlike the others listed.. hay im not trying to get band, and im not trying to get on anyones bad side,, but i think this guy needs to be brought back, if the only thing he did wrong was telling people how to grow opium (which he never gat too) then he did nothing wrong in my book - like i said im not going to grow opium any time soon - but some of the people who responded to this thread said that they even grow it, and was happy to know that someone else on here grew it and they could relate to- this to me was truely unjust- atleast warn the guy - idk maybe i've been here to long, i am some what hooked to riu. when i wake i check the threads before i go too sleep i check the threads , i am even thinking of becoming a paid member, but if stuff like this keeps happening, then....... IDK
maybe im too young , eveyone i run intoo on here is like well into there 50's, and have a real onetrack mind way of looking at things , the myway or the highway, way of thinking has to stop - you guys (riu.org) are going to loose the younger gen. and like big tobacoo would tell you, the children are the furture- 
i have just said what was on my mind and for that i might be band,
ifso, 
to all much love, 
have gr8 grows, 
be smart, 
tellnoone about your grows, 
seed the world (i mean it throw seeds everywhere) 
keep in open mind (think for yourself),
it been fun 
guidance and protection


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

capone87 said:


> i wanna swim in your avatar.


haha, he thinks he grew that!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

he got banned cuz he said "i got some if you want some" whether it was a joke or not its still against the rules.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 22, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> he got banned cuz he said "i got some if you want some" whether it was a joke or not its still against the rules.


no he didnt people say stuff like that all the time
+ he was just kidding, you could tell, its all in the tone


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> no he didnt people say stuff like that all the time
> + he was just kidding, you could tell, its all in the tone


i know he was kidding... and i know what you mean but you have to watch what you say bcuz some people like to ban for saying somethin like that.. sucks that its that way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> no he didnt people say stuff like that all the time
> + he was just kidding, you could tell, its all in the tone


yes he did, i even quoted it. now please explain why must i answer to you?


----------



## slabhead (Sep 22, 2009)

I found the thread very interesting. Sorry to hear he got banned.


----------



## grow space (Sep 22, 2009)

That 5hit is so right!!!
Its un justice whats going on in here...It was a great thread...and what the fuck happened???!!Dude got banned for nothing???
Pls fdd-explain your actions to the small ppl!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2009)

grow space said:


> That 5hit is so right!!!
> Its un justice whats going on in here...It was a great thread...and what the fuck happened???!!Dude got banned for nothing???
> Pls fdd-explain your actions to the small ppl!!!!


he solicited drugs. it's is THE most bannable offense here. he was going on and on and on about how good it was, then he offers some up. if you all feel it's worth EVERYONE'S safety to allow this then i'm glad you all aren't the mods. 



thread closed


----------

